# Seeking harlequin and red goldflake shrimps (Sulawesi shrimp)



## GrrlScientist (5 Apr 2014)

i have been keeping and breeding cardinal shrimps (Caridina denerli, formerly; Caridina sp. "Cardinal") for roughly 3 years. i wish to add harlequin shrimp (Caridina spongicola) and red goldflake shrimp (Caridina sp. "red goldflake") to my breeding program. Does anyone in london keep and breed either of these species or have either of them for sale?


----------



## ourmanflint (5 Apr 2014)

Lots of Sulawesi types on fleabay!


----------



## dw1305 (6 Apr 2014)

Hi all, 





GrrlScientist said:


> i wish to add harlequin shrimp (Caridina spongicola)


Can you keep these successfully without a sponge host? Sulawesi shrimps fascinate me.

cheers Darrel


----------

